# Blazers, club jackets & yachting jackets (pics)...



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

For fun, here I shall post a bunch of photos of fancy clothes being worn for rowing events, primarily the Henley Regatta and Oxford-Cambridge race in the UK. The colour photos are recent, while the black-and-white photos mostly date from the 1920s and 1930s (although not exclusively).







Needless to say, the teams don't quite dress like that today, even if the spectators do.

DocD


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I've always thought a tape edged/bound blazer would be quite fun during summer. I've thought about taking an ebay jacket to Chipp and see if they'd do the job...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

where are the color photos?


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

*source of edged blazers*

Gentlemen,

Do any of you know where such blazers can be bought?

Bill


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think any retailers carry them anymore. So eBay is your only chance. There was a J.Press bottle green tennis club jacket on eBay about a year ago. 

Actually, BB carries an updated version. It's kinda ugly though.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Smudger said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Do any of you know where such blazers can be bought?
> 
> Bill


Smudger,

Good to see you around. Uncle Ralphy had these blazers recently. In fact, it would not surprise me if Ralph had these same pictures and more somewhere in his research files. Go to the lookbook and and click on the "Navy Cricket" collection. Now you have to tell us where you will wear such a jacket 

https://style.polo.com/askralph/men_lookbooks.asp


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Smudger said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Do any of you know where such blazers can be bought?
> 
> Bill


Daniel Cremieux available at Dillard's

Check out the Silver Label Collection


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Smudger said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Do any of you know where such blazers can be bought?
> 
> Bill


Walters on the Turl, in Oxford used to sell them. Most club jackets are custom jobs. The college of a friend of mine had Aquascutum cusom make club jackets, and stripey fabric for them. It cost $$$$. Haverford used to give out scarlett and black striped jackets to its cricket team but the custom fabric drove the cost per jacket over $1000 a pop (in the late 80s) so they had to end the practice.

Oh, and rowing teams do still dress like that, just not on the river.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

try a British school Uniform outfitters my son`s school uniform blazer is a woolen navy blue blazer with skyblue taping.
Mind you he is only 5 so size may be an issue. but certainly the retailer should be able to indicate the right direction for getting in touch with manufacturers.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

We should have a design made up for the trad forum. If we could all agree on a basic navy blazer, and then have our tailors add the taping.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

spinlps said:


> Daniel Cremieux available at Dillard's
> 
> Check out the Silver Label Collection


Saw those at Loehman's on Broadway the other day


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Anyone want to buy a boater?



DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

DocD


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Squadron A said:


> I've always thought a tape edged/bound blazer would be quite fun during summer. I've thought about taking an ebay jacket to Chipp and see if they'd do the job...


I believe they would. I will be going there next week.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Kent & Curwen has a bit of a modified version.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

rsmeyer said:


> I believe they would. I will be going there next week.


Please report back your finding. 

Thank you DD for the wonderful pictures. I especially enjoyed the jacket with blue/yellow repp edges. I need to make one up, only with blue/orange repp edges.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> DocD[/QUOTE]
> 
> Check out the woman standing on the chair and the rows of Pints lined up on the ground in the left hand side of the picture. I think I would go sit over there. Perhaps that is what happens when you wear such a jacket. The women and beer start to flow.
> 
> I suddenly feel very thirsty :)


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

BTW, there IS one place that sells ridiculous jackets like these in U.S., that is Rugby Ralph Lauren.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*A few from the Haverford Library*

And the library collection...

More pics on their site:


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*A few more via Google image search...*


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*And not only ...*

Rugby but the normal Polo line does naval cricket this year, the sweater-blazer in dark navy - over 300 USD. Just look at the site.

Andrey


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

spinlps said:


> And the library collection...
> 
> More pics on their site:


Represent.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

From Brooks Brothers:



https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=217&Product_Id=1110192&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Navy


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

*blazers*

Gentlemen, one and all,

Thank you very much indeed for the information. Buck, Uncle Sam has me in sunny Afghanistan patching up a little of the handiwork of the Taliban....keeps me off the streets and gainfully employed. I have been wanting a black and gold blazer either striped or piped to wear to homecomings at Vanderbilt. I have come to that point in life where a little ostentatious display at times
may be fun. By the way, should one wear white bucs or dirty bucs...or either with said blazer?

Bill


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

DocD


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Damage raises a good point -- what exactly _is_ a Pimm's Cup? I remember having trying it in college and liking it, but I doubt I've had one since.

Perhaps a subject for another thread -- "Tradly Summer Libations"?

EGF


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Damage raises a good point -- what exactly _is_ a Pimm's Cup? I remember having trying it in college and liking it, but I doubt I've had one since.
> 
> Perhaps a subject for another thread -- "Tradly Summer Libations"?
> 
> EGF


Easier to read about it in The People's Encyclopedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pimm's

My brother-in-law drinks Pimm's #1. Tasty.

JB


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I;ll  stick to martinias. I tried a mojito tonight before dinner and thought it needed an olive&#8230;or two.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Damage raises a good point -- what exactly _is_ a Pimm's Cup?
> EGF


The most delicious thing you will ever taste. Well, not if hastily made by your college boat club...but if served in a well chilled silver tankard a la White's and taken with gull's eggs on the side it is.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> I;ll stick to martinias. I tried a mojito tonight before dinner and thought it needed an olive&#8230;or two.


I love mojitos, especially on a hot day. That's what I will be drinking this weekend.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pimms and Lemonade=summer

bought two bottles duty-free at Gatwick about two days before the ban on liquids. Just got in under the wire


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Am I the only underage person who doesnt have a fake ID on this board?


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Damage raises a good point -- what exactly _is_ a Pimm's Cup? I remember having trying it in college and liking it, but I doubt I've had one since.
> 
> Perhaps a subject for another thread -- "Tradly Summer Libations"?
> 
> EGF


Drank it all day yesterday. Our version was made by the pitcher with Fresca, cucumber and lemon slices.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> DocD


All it takes to get me going is a picture of a bottle of my favorite summer drink made with Pimm's No.1!

In a tall glass pack in ice all the way to the top. Pour in sparkling lemonade or a 50/50 mixture of non sparkling lemonaid and club soda until the glass is about three quarters full. Pour in between 1.5 and 2.0 ounces of Pimms No. 1 and garnish with very thin lemon or lime slices and a spear or two of cucumber.

(This is a Pimm's cup as served to me at the Royal Brompton Hospital at a going away party)

Here's another traditional "Pimm's cup"
a Collins/Highball glass
50mL Pimm's No.1
90mL Schwepps lemonade
20mL Club soda
cucumber spear
optional apple slice

For those of you who have not tried these they are not an acquired taste, they are truly refreshing. (Give one a try and by all means if you're in the U.S. make your own!)

Wonderful stuff!

Bill
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Spectators, sitting down on the job.







The photos below appear to be the same fellow as in the photo above, but from different years.



This old fellow is great...





I will get back to striped blazers soon.

DocD


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Damage raises a good point -- what exactly _is_ a Pimm's Cup? I remember having trying it in college and liking it, but I doubt I've had one since.
> 
> Perhaps a subject for another thread -- "Tradly Summer Libations"?
> 
> EGF





dopey said:


> Drank it all day yesterday. Our version was made by the pitcher with Fresca, cucumber and lemon slices.


This weekend's version, also drank by the pitcher, can't strictly be called a Pimm's cup. We made it with frozen limeade concerntrate and club soda with the usual cucumber and lime wheels as garnishes (in the pitcher). The heavy sweetness of the limeade needed more Pimm's than usual to cut it.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Spectators, sitting down on the job.
> 
> I will get back to striped blazers soon.
> 
> DocD


That girl is cutting it fine. The dress code for the Stewards' Enclosure is pretty clear:

"Ladies are required to wear dresses or suits with a hemline below the knee and will not be admitted wearing divided skirts, culottes or trousers of any kind."

Leon


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Doctor Damage said:


> DocD


If you're going to wear a boater, that's the one to get - much less costumey than the standard issue red white and blue barbershop quartet model.


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

*Excellent find!*



spinlps said:


> Daniel Cremieux available at Dillard's
> 
> Check out the Silver Label Collection


Thank you!


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Kent & Curwen has a bit of a modified version.


nice but offered in only one size?????????????


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ThePrisoner

I've always referred to that blazer style as the McGoohan.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

My Oxford lacrosse blazer if anyone's interested:


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

spinlps said:


> And the library collection...
> 
> More pics on their site:





septa said:


> Represent.


Viva la Ford! Just graduated but sadly never got to see the cool old cricket gear.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

The bearded gent in the color pics above is wearing double cuffs and links. Is that, um, cricket with a blazer?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

DocD


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Leon said:


> That girl is cutting it fine.


If only more of them could.


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

Speas said:


> If you're going to wear a boater, that's the one to get - much less costumey than the standard issue red white and blue barbershop quartet model.


But what if one's boat club's colours are red, white, and blue?


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Love the jackets with the club stripe border. The ones made of club stripe all over are cool too.

Nice jacket here from CT, but just cant compare to the real club jackets;


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

And that last photo segues nicely into yachting blazers & jackets.

DocD


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

This is a great picture!

JB


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

And that last photo leads nicely into yachting blazers & jackets.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Now time for some yachting blazers. Note how short most of these are, especially in the black-and-white photos (they remind me of old military shell jackets).





These photos are from the inter-war period. The fellow in the first two with a moustache is a famed sporting journalist of the time. The third photo is a coach speaking to his rowers.







Random photos of stylish old men.





Nice photo taken in the dying sunlight...



DD


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

a most excellent book featuring an excursion on the Thames is 3 men in a boat by JeromeK.Jerome written in 1889 about the adventures of J, Harris,George and Montmerency the dog who journey up the Thames in a Thames camping skiff.
there have been a number of films and television asaptations but the best in my oppinion is the 1956 film starring Lawrence Harvey,Jimmy Edwards and David Thomson. boaters,boating blazers,and white flannels feature prominently and there is a particually unusuall blazer worn by J.(david thomson )featuring two breast pockets . maybe doc.Damage can find a resource and post the pictures.
I have loved this book since reading it at school as part of an English literature project. although written over 100 years ago the hummour still feels fresh and resonates today. I guess it is an English, victorian version of the American road trip movie.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Those are Snoxell's boaters. I'd recognize them anywhere.
​I'll always be thankful to Mr. Owen Snoxell, who sent me a sample of their double weight boater. However, it simply doesn't compare to the boaters made at Pointe Rialto in Venice. Have yet to see any of Locke's boaters up close and personal, so it's hard to comment.

As for the band, I've made plenty of them using bits of ribbon from local fabric stores. I searched for the silk stuff several years ago, but found that you simply cannot purchase it unless you are a miliner, or a supplier of ribbons to members of our armed forces. Polyester or Rayon will have to do for now, but one need not limit one's hatband to the one supplied by the manufacturer. Give me a break!

A local hatter who specializes in making custom felt hats (mostly cowboy hats) had an extensive selection of old silk ribbons to show me. They were more than happy to quote a price for replacing the hat band on my boater.

If you don't feel comfortable replacing the old navy and maroon band supplied with 98% of the boaters in this country (Brigade of Guards stripe), you probably ought to talk to a hatter or milliner in your town.

Too bad Ben Silver discontinued their interchangeable hat bands for boater hats. Those attached with velcro, and looked very festive.​


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

On a related topic, here are several photos of British school blazers, sold by some guy on eBay. I can't remember his store, but if anyone is keen I can find it again. He tends to model clothing which is several sizes too small for him, but the photos are excellent so I post them here. Note the weight of the cloth, and how coloured tape is used in various ways.

Perhaps some of our British members will recognize a jacket or two!







DD


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

DD


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

Any suspicions as to why these jackets are so hideously tailored?


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

these are 2nd hand blazers originally worn by school children maybe up to the age of 18 but most likely 16.

the blazers aren`t tailored, there just too small for the guy wearing them.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> these are 2nd hand blazers originally worn by school children maybe up to the age of 18 but most likely 16.
> 
> the blazers aren`t tailored, there just too small for the guy wearing them.


Exactly. I posted them because the quality of the photographs of these items is superb. If you look closely, you'll get a sense of the types of cloth used, plus a detailed look at the complex school crests.

DD


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*The heck with the jackets*



Doctor Damage said:


> On a related topic, here are several photos of British school blazers, sold by some guy on eBay.
> DD


Where can I get me one of those skinny red leather ties?


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Matha's Academy*

I'm not proud of the fact, but I did what I felt I had to do.

Back in 1996, I began searching in earnest for the manufacturer of my striped Cricket Cap from the Polo Outlet. I remain convinced of the marketability of such in the US.

At any rate, I found many web sites depicting the school uniforms once mandated by English public schools. I've posted photos of such in the past, although nowhere near as cool as the uniforms posted here by Dr. Damage.

Excellent work, Dr. D!

The thing I'm not proud of, is the fact that I joined an online forum back in the middle 1990's devoted to S&M or some such. I don't even remember the name of it, but apparently there were several online fora devoted to English public school re-enactments. I think it was a Yahoogroup. TM Academy?
Miss Vivian's Finishing School for Girls? I honestly don't remember any of the school names, but there's a stab at it.

I gleaned that there are corners of the UK where adults don shcoolboy uniforms and attend these schools where punishment is dished out via canes and whips. 

Whatever.

I told the membership up front that I was merely looking for information about uniforms, and they were more than helpful. They pointed me to many sites who provide uniforms for adults who engage in these sorts of activities.

I think they thought it was cute that an innocent little Mormon boy would come to them for help finding hats and jackets. Anywyay, I was glad they didn't give me a beating when I explained that I didn't wish to enroll in their schools. :icon_pale:

Once they told me what I needed to know, they disbanded. They changed the name of their Yahoogroup, covered their tracks, and disappeared into the night. :crazy:

Wish I could tell you where one goes to purchase these sorts of uniforms, but I lost all of my email from that period of my life. The quality of the uniforms was not very good, so no big loss.

Point is, I recognize some of the uniforms from the eBay listings Dr. D just posted. The reason these jackets are so poorly tailored, is that they were usually made to be used as costumes.

The crests, as has been mentioned, are superb.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

In the uk there is a restaurant called school dinners which also caters for (ahum shall we call them grown up school boys) where traditional stodgy school dinners such as bangers and mash, mince and mash ,pie and mash( there was a lot of mash served at british schools ) along with puddings such as tapioca, jam rolly polly and custard, spotted dick and custard etc. are served, along with the occasional good thrashing with a cane ,adminstered by your waitress, and everyone was expected to attend in school uniform.

they do say if you attended a British public or private boarding school any prison sentence is a walk in the park. I have yet to serve a prison term so as yet am unable to speak from 1st hand knowledge.

for clarity in the uk, dinner can often be refered to as lunch.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Not sure if this link still works, but it was for a club in London that had a "public school" theme.
School Disco

But this is waaaaay off topic...

DD


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> Exactly. I posted them because the quality of the photographs of these items is superb. If you look closely, you'll get a sense of the types of cloth used, plus a detailed look at the complex school crests.
> 
> DD


Superb they are and I have been fascinated with this whole thread. The look and the combinations of colors instantly had me wondering a) could I pull it off and b) where can I get me one? But the pix were good enough to note that the jackets' assembly was less than wonderful. I just found it curious.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I've always thought a tape edged/bound blazer would be quite fun during summer. I've thought about taking an ebay jacket to Chipp and see if they'd do the job...


Did it, stopped in at Chipp and am having it done. Should have it by July 4th in time for some summer parties &c. Navy blazer (three button sack) edged in a silver/white tape/binding, with white mother of pearl buttons.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Did it, stopped in at Chipp and am having it done. Should have it by July 4th in time for some summer parties &c. Navy blazer (three button sack) edged in a silver/white tape/binding, with white mother of pearl buttons.


Sweet. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Did it, stopped in at Chipp and am having it done. Should have it by July 4th in time for some summer parties &c. Navy blazer (three button sack) edged in a silver/white tape/binding, with white mother of pearl buttons.


How much does this cost?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Untilted said:


> How much does this cost?


That's between myself & Mr. Winston.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I guess this fits here:

I was in the DC Press today and I was most pleased to see the Georgetown Crew (perhaps the varsity squad? About 10 guys.) all there buying summer blazers. 

As I was checking out, Chris made some reference to how busy things were because they were there. I responded, "at least they're here and not at Men's Warehouse."

JB


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I wonder how many jackets Chris has to order from the NYC store.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Gentlemen,

From a bit of googling, it appears that A.E. Clothier in Cambridge is the supplier of the Cambridge crew blazers.

https://www.aeclothier.co.uk/sport.html


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> From a bit of googling, it appears that A.E. Clothier in Cambridge is the supplier of the Cambridge crew blazers.
> 
> https://www.aeclothier.co.uk/sport.html


They are sadists. They make mention of what could be some incredible trad clothes but...no linkee, no pix.

I'd have clicked on every single item there.


----------



## CMC (Aug 22, 2006)

This probably belongs in the eBay thread, but I just put up this blazer:


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

These folks do most Oxford university and college blazers:

https://www.shepherdandwoodward.co.uk/


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

Question: Is there anything besides Henley or another regatta (or an event for old members) where it's even remotely acceptable to wear a boat club blazer?


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

127.72 MHz said:


> All it takes to get me going is a picture of a bottle of my favorite summer drink made with Pimm's No.1!
> 
> In a tall glass pack in ice all the way to the top. Pour in sparkling lemonade or a 50/50 mixture of non sparkling lemonaid and club soda until the glass is about three quarters full. Pour in between 1.5 and 2.0 ounces of Pimms No. 1 and garnish with very thin lemon or lime slices and a spear or two of cucumber.
> 
> ...


Great article about Pimm's in _WSJ_, 19 May 2007, page P19, "A No. 1 Quaff for Toffs". The bar at Bergdorf Goodman has serves one, but devoid of fruits. I anticipate swinging by with a group of people in cricket sweaters, grabbing a few drinks at BG and then going off to Central Park throughout the summer (also browsing for clothes, albeit less TNSIL, more Anglo & Continental). I wonder what the open container laws are in New York City and, for that matter, which other bars serve Pimm's, because it would be preferable to quaff it whilst playing, as opposed to a pre-game event.

In other news, that one red & yellow blazer reminded me of the classic Marylebone Cricket Club, seen below.








_Source: Wikipedia, "Marylebone Cricket Club"_

As an aside, some, if not all, Smythson diaries have a calendar of regattas and cricket matches. Highly useful for finding occasions to use such blazers.

EDIT: I just realised that the picture includes Marylebone Cricket Club blazer buttons. Could this be the perfect excuse to wear school colours _and_ school buttons _and_ school patches?!


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Funny thing ...*

the fellow in a picture on the first page is wearing a Ralph Lauren "Naval Cricket" type blazer - nice )).

Andrey


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

mendozar said:


> ...Could this be the perfect excuse to wear school colours _and_ school buttons _and_ school patches?!


You need an excuse?!!
<smile>

DD


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

mendozar said:


> EDIT: I just realised that the picture includes Marylebone Cricket Club blazer buttons. Could this be the perfect excuse to wear school colours _and_ school buttons _and_ school patches?!


Doesn't that make sense? Is it kosher to mix say, a blazer in school colours with some other school's buttons?


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

Oxonian said:


> Doesn't that make sense? Is it kosher to mix say, a blazer in school colours with some other school's buttons?


Well, I suppose I was referring more to the absence of the practice in general these days as opposed to the actual combination. At least here in the States, school blazers with all three elements used simultaneously are rare. At most, you see two out of the three (ie, patch & buttons, but the blazer fabric is most likely to be navy), at least in my experience.


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

Another perk of the boat club blazer: lending a hand to fit ladies!


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

I thought members might enjoy this photo of me in boat club garb--blazer and tie--at Oxford's Summer Eights recently. (I know the French cuffs and indeed the white colour of the shirt itself isn't ideal, but it was what I had clean and pressed on the day!)



Recommendations for what sort of shirt I really ought to wear would be much appreciated!


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

The gent in the previous picture is wearing a blue shirt. That's what I would wear, a blue button down, but I don't know of the rules of rowing club wear.

JB


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Cool tread, just spotted my cousin in one of the rowing pics.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

127.72 MHz said:


> (This is a Pimm's cup as served to me at the Royal Brompton Hospital at a going away party)
> 
> Bill
> Portland, Oregon


Lucky they didn't offer you a Brompton Cocktail!

Leon


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

Haha, Pimms in my photo too. Gosh is that stuff tasty!


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

*BB and Thom Browne have you covered...*

for a mere $1050, marked down 50% from $2100!! I'd wait a few more rounds of 50% cuts...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB_B...d=1&Section_Id=619&CurSeq=0&topParent=mensale


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

No kidding. Who would pay that? Mine was a fraction of that, MTM, and actually means something... $2100 for essentially a novelty piece?


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

*Bookster on the job*


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

It looks like Ralph Lauren is offering some cheap versions of boater blazers. Don't forget to budget a few extra dollars to buy a seam ripper to remove the awful crests.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...16&ab=ln_men_cs1_sportcoats&parentPage=family

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...1760816&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

*good heavens*

a perfectly good one seems to be on sale at tyrwhitts, and as cheap as chips.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Literide said:


> for a mere $1050, marked down 50% from $2100!! I'd wait a few more rounds of 50% cuts...
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB_B...d=1&Section_Id=619&CurSeq=0&topParent=mensale


That link now goes to an item marked as Reg. $700.00 Sale: $349.99. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

Henley Royal Regatta 2008 photos from the Telegraph:

Nice brolly and piping to the blazer:









Achilles blazer on the left?









Leander club member on the right. Not sure about the HRR brooch/ lapel pin on the left hand chap.


















Cool:


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

hey, I like the desert camo blazers. Perhaps a regimental team just back from the mid-east?
The fellow on the left (viewer POV) appears to be wearing a brigade of guards tie.


----------



## Fairlane (Jun 18, 2008)

sjm said:


> a perfectly good one seems to be on sale at tyrwhitts, and as cheap as chips.


That's a great blazer! I'd definitely buy that. Meh! A _little_ too much for me at the moment and my size is out of stock. (My size is _always_ out of stock) But down the road a bit should be affordable.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Literide said:


> hey, I like the desert camo blazers. Perhaps a regimental team just back from the mid-east?
> The fellow on the left (viewer POV) appears to be wearing a brigade of guards tie.


The crest on the right also appears to have some royal/military connotations.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

They are obviously both Army.
The guy with the programme in his hands, looks to be wearing the Royal Engineers tie:



Leon


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I really wish I was linked into the boat culture, just to have an excuse 2 or 3 times a year to wear an amazingly ostentatious, gaudy, blazer and peacock about on the banks of some muddy sluice.


If I even had an excuse to be a part of it I would buy one now.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Preu Pummel said:


> I really wish I was linked into the boat culture, just to have an excuse 2 or 3 times a year to wear an amazingly ostentatious, gaudy, blazer and peacock about on the banks of some muddy sluice.
> 
> If I even had an excuse to be a part of it I would buy one now.


Its never too late;
Head of the Charles
Toronto Henley


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Down to $150 boys!!!


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

*variation on a theme*

Here's an interesting 1930s U.S. Navy uniform turned into a civilian yachting suit (not sure when it was converted).

Naval buttons replaced with plain gold ones, yachting patch added to breast pocket.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow, the Navy had nice fitting uniforms back then. Ones I see these days seem a bit ill fitting.
Of course back then officers uniforms were more or less MTM as opposed to OTR at the PX.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Literide said:


> Down to $150 boys!!!





Literide said:


> for a mere $1050, marked down 50% from $2100!! I'd wait a few more rounds of 50% cuts...
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB_B...d=1&Section_Id=619&CurSeq=0&topParent=mensale


I meant this one is down to mere $150


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*The Navy had Nice-Fitting Uniforms back then...*

And why I think the "sack Blazer" is so dreadful. I understand and want soft & shapeless for a tweed jacket, but a Blazer is from the Military and is Formal in origin and has no business being "relaxed". Just another Heretical Notion at no additional cost.


----------

